# 700 acre Jefferson Co. club looking for up to 5 members.



## .300ultramag (Aug 11, 2014)

Well established club with abundant deer, turkey, hogs and a few ducks.  No hunting with dogs allowed.  Good road system throughout property.  Club rules are, all bucks must be 8 point or better, with a 15" spread.  400 acres of 14 year old planted pines, and the remaining in hardwood swamp, that was logged about 9 years ago.  Very thick, providing great cover and food for mature bucks and a lot of hogs.  The back property line is the Ogeechee river, which separates us from Washington co.  20 minutes from Louisville and Gibson, Ga.  25 minutes from Sandersville.  Dues are $600 per year.  No more than 10 members will be allowed.  Surrounded by agriculture.


----------



## blueflames (Aug 13, 2014)

*Hunting Club*

Where is land located inJefferson county?Do members have private stands or is all stands open to hunt?


----------



## tritonchris (Aug 14, 2014)

*Interest in club*

I am interested in the 700 acre club you listed.  Please give me a call at 706-829-3926 when you have a minute.

Thanks


----------



## BCORBIT1 (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm interested.  Would like to discuss details of the club with you.  I live a good bit away from the property - is putting a camper on the property an option?  Please call when you can.  678-858-9881


----------



## pitbull (Aug 18, 2014)

No dogs for deer? Dogs for hogs in off season ok?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 18, 2014)

Near the Lamb property? I know that area well.

If it's what I'm thinking, it was about $900.00 4 years ago.

Well worth it. I had access to joining property with no dues.

If it is this.. Jump on it!


----------



## wyattc (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm interested if there is no more than 8 people...


----------



## kernel (Sep 28, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## AL123Jenks (Sep 28, 2014)

I am interested but need to know how far it is from Grovetown Ga.


----------



## kernel (Sep 29, 2014)

About an hour from what I can tell Jenks. I sent him a PM but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Tristan1687 (Jan 23, 2015)

Any openings for the 2015 season?


----------



## ronmac13 (Jan 23, 2015)

Tristan1687 said:


> Any openings for the 2015 season?



 X2 how far from augusta?


----------



## Mossy78 (Jan 24, 2015)

ronmac13 said:


> X2 how far from augusta?



little over an hour, but the original poster hasn't been on here since Oct of last year... 
I've PM'd also with no response.


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Jan 24, 2015)

I'd be interested for turkey only...pm sent


----------



## jpmc (Jan 25, 2015)

*Information*

I have seen quite a few questions  to your add but no responses to them. If you are still looking for a few members could you give me a call 706-373-0288. I have a few questions I need answers to and it would probably be easier and take less of your time if we talk 

Thanks

Pat


----------



## Country443 (Feb 3, 2015)

Very interested if you do have any openings left, you can contact me at 706-598-0994 and leave a message


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Feb 6, 2015)

*need place to hunt*

My son & I need a place to hunt 2016/2017. my name is jim whitehead my phone is 404-431-5261 my e-mail is jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net

            thank you


----------



## tanman68 (Feb 6, 2015)

Im interested in your club. I'm looking for a place to manly hog... my name is Ronnie 931-309-1688  procominstall@yahoo.com


----------



## bigredJB (Feb 9, 2015)

Do you still have any openings?


----------



## watermedic (Feb 9, 2015)

The guy hasn't logged in since the end of October! He only has 21 posts in over 6 years.

If you guys will hold your breath I bet he will answer faster.

Or at least you will quit bringing up useless posts to the top!


----------



## kmh1031 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Old Jefferson county post*

Another reason to wipe clean every January!


----------



## jimbob G (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a few guys very interested in your club. Do you allow any campers on the property. if you can contact me at 706-825-4214


----------



## jimwhitehead01 (Jan 27, 2016)

*looking  for camp*

Looking for a camp for 2016/2017 season, need two openings - Phone 404-431-5261 e-mail jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net


----------

